# Not quite an eggstravaganza



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Had the day off and figured the stream would be ready for the annual "egg throw". (fishing with egg patterns) Well, apparently not quite as the fish weren't interested in eggs today. Maybe it is a bit early. Fortunately, the fish were nibbling other offerings and I had an enjoyable couple of hours until my back started hurting a bit. Serves me right for playing he-man and chopping firewood after getting my flu shot this morning. I would expect the egg bite will pick up in a week or so. 

Included a couple pics for viewing pleasure.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Good work!

Yes, another couple weeks and things will pick up. About time for my annual “Stomp the Redds” benefit concert on the LoPro.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Great pics.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Well that's good to know. I was pondering the spawn while watching empty skies yesterday. The river definitely looked inviting...in the afternoon evening. Too dang cold in the AM!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

MWScott72 said:


> Too dang cold in the AM!


Colder than a duck blind with nothing flying?


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Try your egg patterns now...


----------

